# Ask for advice for manual



## kenny1999 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello
I am 29 age man who work most of the time in office in front of computer, lack of exercises, with BMI little bit over 23 and I am worried about health because I have a big fat waist. Most of time I eat outside because I only know how to cook very simple food with salt and oil but i don't know how to make some tasty and healthy dishes. I am now looking for simple but healthy eating plan and recipe to start with. Background: I'm Japanese


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to DC!

Have a look around the forum.  Most of us try to cook healthy (with the exception of bacon) and there are many recipes for all kinds of good stuff.  Check out the Special Diets, Vegetarian, and General Cooking sections, along with Who's Trying to Lose Weight.  There's also a lovely thread about Bento boxes.  All really good stuff!

Also, the best exercise you can do is walking.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello Kenny and welcome to the forum 

Lots of nice recipes here for you to try


----------

